# Replacing Timing Belt @ 66k ?!?!? Serious ?!?!?



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Symtoms: Werid noises comming from the engine whenever I try to start the car, it's like metal rattling noise comming from the engine. It will go away after 2-3mins. 

Took car to my mech. and he said the timing belt needs to be replaced. It's not urgent but he does see some wear and tear signs already. 
But seriously, my car only has 66k and all of the required maintainence has been performed. 

Is this normal???


----------



## Buckette (Mar 24, 2009)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but this engine has a timing chain, not a timing belt. 

So, maybe something is rattling, and it could be the timing chain tensioner but the timing chain itself is not something to be replaced.


----------



## e402824 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yep - there is a "chain" not a belt , so certainly not needing to be replaced I would seek advice from another dealer. second opinion wouldn't hurt.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Your mechanic is an idiot. I would be looking for a new more informed mechanic.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

I live in the US, but isn't the X-Trail basically an Xterra? 3.3L V6? Because the 3.3 has a belt...


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

No, the x-trail is a smaller soft-roader with the 2.5L Altima engine. It has a timing chain, not a belt.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Ice512 said:


> Symtoms: Werid noises comming from the engine whenever I try to start the car, it's like metal rattling noise comming from the engine. It will go away after 2-3mins.
> 
> Took car to my mech. and he said the timing belt needs to be replaced. It's not urgent but he does see some wear and tear signs already.
> But seriously, my car only has 66k and all of the required maintainence has been performed.
> ...




Mine does the samething. On my last oil change,i ve cheked the catalyst and it sounded like a rattle,or a bottle half filled with sand.


----------



## Henry ROOT (Nov 25, 2006)

This may have some bearing. Check it out.

I have just had a rattle on my 04. Sat in the driving seat and turning it over weird rattle that seemed to come from engine and then disappeared after a few seconds. Likewise when switching off. 

Thought at first exhaust centered but all fine. i.e. loose hanger.

The cause: The xhaust aluminium heat shield at the rear end which is attached to bodywork by three iron bolts. The effect of iron on the alum. has corroded the holes through the shield making it loose and causing it to rattle.

The solution: Three washers larger than the shield holes used to support the bolts and all tightened up.

Result: No rattle.

HR


----------

